

Help me launch my Australian based startup? - codingninja

Hi,<p>I'm Dave and I am a coffee junkie! I have 3 coffees before I get to work and the count just increases from then on. The only thing I don't like about my habit is waiting like a seagull around a chip shop while I wait for my coffee to be made.<p>So to solve this, I have been working on PocketCafe for quite some time and I'm almost ready to launch It solves the problem of waiting by giving the cafes complete control to setup their menu and . I've got the cafe management side ready for beta, mobile web app ready for beta and I have approached and demoed to one Café who was very interested in implementing it in their Café.<p>So now I'm needing some help and guidance on getting it off the ground and was hoping other people in the Sydney area would be interested in helping out.<p>My target market is 20-40yr old inner city workers who could order on the train and pickup the coffee as they leave the train station.<p>Anyways, checkout the site at http://pocketcafe.com.au, I'd love to get any feedback as well
======
seanpackham
I like the idea, it would be useful to discover new coffee shops and subscribe
to shops to receive updates, specials, etc. You should definitely build in a
loyalty system that will allow vendors to rewards the regular customers.

What do you think marketing your app/network as an exclusive Sydney coffee
club?

I'm curious what business model you have and how you have taken in to account
the transaction fees and that they will be quite high relative to the low
price of a cup of coffee?

I am from South Africa and I'm also a coffee addict! Keep it up man!

~~~
codingninja
Hey mate,

There is already a app level loyalty system which tracks coffees ordered and
will automatically give the user a free item when they have purchased 10 items
:).

I definitely want to take this national shortly.

The way it works is by recharging your account with credit so that the fees
are only incurred once on a 10-20$ transaction.

Thanks for the support! Hopefully I can get it off the ground :P

